# No New Brood



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there open space for her to lay? Could you have seen a new queen from shortly after a swarm?(takes a while for her to kick into laying).


----------



## Irmo (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, yes there is space for her to lay. The queen is the same queen , I marked her. She is a 2016 queen from one of my overwintered hives and has been very productive. It's not unusual for queens to slow down or stop laying at this time of year, I just don't want the hive to die out again. I'm hoping that creating space and feeding 1:1 syrup might stimulate brood rearing.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, summer dearth and all that. Guess she's got the idea to back off. Seems like maybe a good idea in a small space. I actually chose a low productivity queen for an OH and it worked out great. As far as i can tell, it hasn't swarmed in 2 seasons and she's chugging along at her same moderate pace.
A couple of years ago, we placed support hives at our nature center to make it easier to push or pull brood or honey as needed. Ironically, it hasn't been needed.
Just the other day I had the crazy notion of developing a line of queens with moderate productivity just for OHs. Probably wreak havoc with their drones spreading low productivity genetics around.


----------

